# Can I Substitute Ricotta for Cottage Cheese?



## PA Baker (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a baked macaroni and cheese recipe that calls for cottage cheese.  This si the one ingredient that I don't have (also calls for cheddar and sour cream) so I was wondering if I could substitute ricotta for it, instead.  It calls for 12 oz.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it would work fine as a sub.  It mightbe a little drier than cottage cheese.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Andy!  That was my concern, too, since the ricotta I have is low-fat (I think that it's considered the 1/2-way point between part-skim and fat-free).  Do you think that would make it too dry?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2007)

You can add some more sour cream for moisture if you think it will be too dry.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 8, 2007)

I am certainly no expert but I have substituted cottage cheese for ricotta so wonder if it would be okay in the reverse?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont see why not if it works in Lasagne it should work in Macaroni


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 8, 2007)

I sub them back & forth all the time. It'll work fine.  The only difference you might notice is that ricotta is a tad "sweeter" than cottage cheese.  Not sweet as in sugar-sweet, just a slightly sweeter taste than cottage cheese, which is a bit tangier.  But if your recipe has sour cream in it, you probably won't notice any difference at all.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2007)

I should think you could.  We always used to sub cottage cheese for ricotta, back in the day when ricotta wasn't so easy to find.


----------

